# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Ringneck - Νέο μέλος στην οικογένεια

## Stephen

Καλησπέρα σας

Πριν 2 βδομάδες μας φέραν ένα ringneck που βλεπετε και στη φωτογραφία...τον άλλαξα και κλουβί και τον έβαλα σε μια κλούβα που έχω φτιάξει εγώ...Μεχρι στιγμής έχω εμπειρία μονο με budgie και παρατηρώ πως είναι αρκετά φοβιτσιάρης. τον πλησιάζω και μου γυρνάει κατευθείαν πλάτη και σκαρφαλόνει τα καγκελα....Εντομεταξύ εγώ λείπω τις πιο πολλές ώρες από το σπίτι...Η κλούβα είναι στο μπαλκόνι και μου φαίνεται ακατόρθωτο να τον  εξημερώσω... Παράλληλα μάλλον ο ίδιος βγάζει τα πούπουλα του στη κοιλιά καθώς επίσης και κάτω από τα φτερά του...Μάλλον φάινεται ψυχολογικά να μην είναι καλά...Σα συμπεριφόρα τρώει γενικώς, του δίνω και κάποιες φορές μαρούλι και κανένα φρούτο...Δεν πετάει για να παεί από το ένα κλαδί στο άλλο αλλά προτιμάει να πάει μέσω των κάγκελων. Σκαρφαλώνει στα κάγκελα προς την μερία που είναι τα budgie που τα έβαλα σε άλλο κλουβί περίπου 4 μετρα μακρυά... Πληροφορήθηκα από αυτους που μου τον δώσανε πως το αγοράσαν από ενα pet shop όπου τον έπιασαν σε ένα πάρκο κάπου εδώ στην Αττική, θέλω να το επιβεβαιώσω αυτό, γιατί αν ισχύει αυτό σίγουρα θα παραμείνει άγριος μια ζωή και σκέφτομαι μήπως θα ήταν καλύτερο να το αφήσω ελεύθερο....Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Μάλλον είναι αρσενικός γιατί έχει το περιλαίμιο κα άρα πάνω από 3 χρονών...σωστά τα λέω??

----------


## Stephen

φωτογραφία από τη στιγμή που μου το φέρανε...στο κλουβί που το κατήργησα

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα Στέφανε! Δεν μπορώ να σου πω αν όντως ο παπαγάλος είναι άγριος αλλά σίγουρα αν είναι τότε το καλύτερο είναι να αφεθεί ελεύθερος. Σίγουρα δε θα ανοίξεις απλά το κλουβί αλλά θα επικοινωνήσεις με τους αρμόδιους για να στεφθεί με επιτυχία η απελευθέρωση. Στην Αθήνα πιστεύω η ΑΝΙΜΑ θα μπορέσει να σε συμβουλέψει. 

Είναι σίγουρο ότι το πετ σοπ είπε πως είναι πιασμένος; Περίεργο να το παραδέχονται...

----------


## Stephen

Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Όταν μάθω με σιγουριά θα σας πω και πιο πολύ για να σιγουρευτώ και εγώ δηλαδή. Τα πούπουλα από τη κοιλία του τα βγάζει καθημερινά, άρα τα βγάζει ο ίδιος. Πάντως τουλάχιστον στην άκρη τους δεν έχουν αίμα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πρόκειται για πτεροφαγία που υποστηρίζει την άποψη πως πρόκειται για πιασμένο. Περιμένουμε νεότερα μόλις μάθεις!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stephen

Λοιπον, μόλις έμαθα την ιστορία του... Είναι πιασμένος από το Αττικό πάρκο από ότι μου είπανε... Είχαν δραπετεύσει από εκεί κάποιοι ringneck και τον έπιασε ένας ιδιώτης. Υστερα τον είχαν σε ένα καφενείο για κάποιο καιρό και τώρα μέσα σε λίγο χρονικό διάστημα έχει αλλάξει 3 σπίτια. Εγω είμαι ο 3ος....Από ότι μου λέει ο προηγούμενος ιδιοκτήτης (αυτός που μου τον έδωσε) τον είχα μέσα στο σπίτι και όχι απ' 'εξω που τον έχω εγώ στο μπαλκόνι. Που σημαίνει πως έβλεπε πιο πολύ κόσμο και μάλιστα μου λένε πως έβαζαν το δάχτυλο τους ανάμεσα στα κάγγελα του κλουβίου και αυτός πήγαινε προς τα εκεί προφανώς για να επιτεθεί. Γενικώς ο άνθρωπος μου περιγράφει έναν διαφορετικο παπαγάλο, αλλά κι όμως είναι αυτός που έχω τώρα και είναι τόσο φοβιτσιάρης. Μου λέει πως ήθελε να τραβάει τη προσοχή κτλ...Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Από την μια τον θέλω αλλά από την άλλη ξέρω πως με τον λίγο χρόνο που έχω εγώ δύσκολα θα τον εξημερόσω...και επιπρόσθετα δεν μπορώ να τον βάλω μεσα στο σπίτι γιατί θα ξυπνάει τη κόρη μου...Αυτάααα...Αν μπορεί κάποιος έμπειρος να με συμβουλέψει???? Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ !!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Θα πάρεις τηλέφωνο αρχικά την ΑΝΙΜΑ για να σου πουν και αυτοί την άποψη τους. Είναι αρκετά πιθανό να χρειάζεται μία διαδικασία επανένταξης. Η ΑΝΙΜΑ δε νομίζω πως υποστηρίζει αυτή τη διαδικασία οπότε μονόδρομος θα είναι αναγκαστικά το ΕΚΠΑΖ που έχει κλουβιά επανένταξης. Δεν ξέρω αν έχουν για παπαγάλους αλλά ένα τηλέφωνο μαζί τους θα σου λύσουν πολλές ερωτήσεις. Αν κρίνουν ότι πρέπει να περάσει αυτή την διαδικασία θα πρέπει να σταλεί εκεί, αν όχι τότε μπορείς να τον αφήσεις εσύ στο Αττικό κατόπιν όμως συνεννόησης με τους εθελοντές που έχουν εμπειρία σε απελευθερώσεις. 

Εγώ θεωρώ πως θα τα καταφέρει αν σκεφτείς ότι ακόμη και οικόσιτοι παπαγάλοι έχουν επιβιώσει και αφομοιώνονται από άγρια κοπάδια.

----------


## thanos52

Και εγω νομιζω μιλα αρχικα με ΑΝΙΜΑ και θα σου πουν αυτοι..παντως ειδικα τα ringneck ειναι ενα ειδος που πλεον εχει προσαρμοστει στην Ελλαδα και αναπαραγεται και επιβιωνει κανονικα..ενα ζωο που γεννηθηκε ελευθεροδυσκολο ναζησει σε κλουβι..καισιγουραδεν ειναι μικρο σε ηλικια αφου εχει σχηματισει δαχτυλιδι..νομιζω θα σου πουν για επανενταξη και νομιζω ειναι και το πιο σωστο...τωρα ενα πετ σοπ να εχει πιασμενα αγρια ζωα δεν ξερω τι να πω απαραδεκτο...βεβαια δυσκολο το πετ σοπ να επιασε παπαγαλο αλλα πλεον ποτεδεν ξες << Πληροφορήθηκα από αυτους που μου τον δώσανε πως το αγοράσαν από ενα pet  shop όπου τον έπιασαν σε ένα πάρκο κάπου εδώ στην Αττική>> Παντως ειναι κουκλος!

----------


## Stephen

Τελικά ένας απλός ιδιώτης τον έπιασε και όχι κάποιος που έχει pet shop. Είχα λαθος πληροφόρηση στην αρχή που έγραψα το πρώτο μήνυμα !!!
Σας ευχαριστώ !!!

----------


## Stephen

Καλησπέρα σας 

Μίλησα με την ΑΝΙΜΑ και με συμβούλεψαν να αφήσω ελεύθερο τον παπαγάλο στο μέρος που πιάστηκε... Πρώτα όμως θα πρέπει να φροντίσω το θέμα της πτεροφαγίας ... Μου είπαν να πάω τον παπαγάλο σε κτηνίατρο... 
Θεωρείται η πτεροφαγία ασθένεια. Από ότι ξέρω από το φόρουμ μας εδώ η πτεροφαγία οφείλεται σε ψυχολογικούς λόγους. Πως μπορώ να τον βοηθήσω αν αυτός δεν νοιώθει καλά στο κλουβί του. και υπενθυμίζω τον έχω σε κλουβί με διαστάσεις 0,60*0,60*1,00 . Δηλαδή μάλλον είναι αρκαετά καλό κλουβί για το είδος του.

----------


## Efthimis98

Αναμενόμενο, αλλά Στέφανε αν θες πάρε τηλέφωνο και την ΕΚΠΑΖ που είναι πιο έμπειροι σχετικά με τις απελευθερώσεις να σε συμβουλέψουν και αυτοί. Η πτεροφαγία ως πρόβλημα ανάγεται σε ποικίλες αιτίες που μπορεί να είναι ψυχολογικές (στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό τους), δηλαδή στρες λόγω της αλλαγής μιας κατάστασης, ο πόνος, δυσανεξία σε φαγητά και αλλεργίες που προκαλούν φαγούρα και ξηροδερμία με αποτέλεσμα όταν φύονται καινούργια φτερά να προκαλούν έντονο πόνο, οι μολύνσεις όπως π.χ. η ασπεργίλλωση, τα παράσιτα και άλλες.

Σίγουρα ο πτηνίατρος θα μπορέσει να αποκλείσει ό,τι έχει να κάνει με την υγεία σωματικά (δηλ. μολύνσεις, έλλειψη βιταμινών/ιχνοστοιχείων κ.λπ., παράσιτα, πόνος λόγω ασθένειας) και άρα θα μείνει ως μόνη αιτία η ψυχολογία του παπαγάλου, δηλαδή το στρες. Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι αυτή είναι η αιτία εφόσον μιλάμε για ένα πιασμένο παπαγάλο που ξαφνικά απομακρύνθηκε από το κοπάδι του, κλειδώθηκε σε ένα κλουβί, άλλαξε τόσες φορές σπίτια και λοιπά και λοιπά. Και όσο βρίσκεται μέσα σε ένα κλουβί δε νομίζω να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. 

Πάρε μία γνώμη και από το ΕΚΠΑΖ προτείνω.

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Νομίζω ότι με το που το αφήσεις ελεύθερο στο πάρκο θα επανέλθει το πουλί και σε θα μαδιεται. Ποσό και το είναι πλασμένο; ίσως θα πρέπει άμεσα να το απελευθερώσεις 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

